# المخدع المهجور !!!



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

*المخدع المهجور !!!





يارب اهدني إلى برّكَ ... سهِّل قدامي طريقك ( مز 5: 8 )
ذهبت مرة سيدة مؤمنة، إلى أحد رجال الله، تشكو إليه قلة صلاتها، وعدم شعورها فيها باللذة التي كانت تشعر بها في أيامها الأولى، وأنها قد جاهدت كثيراً لكي تسترجع حرارة الصلاة الأولى فلم تقدر. فقال لها: ماذا عملتِ؟

قالت: جرّبت كل طريقة ممكنة ولكن فشلت.

قال: كيف صرتِ مسيحية؟

قالت: اجتهدت أولاً لأحرر نفسي من الخطية ولكن فشلت، ولما وجدت ألا فائدة من كل مجهود، طرحت نفسي عند قدمي الرب وآمنت أنه قادر أن يمنحني غفراناً وسلاماً، فنلت ذلك بسرعة من السيد الكريم.

قال: جرِّبي هذا الأمر عينه في أمر الصلاة. فعند شعورك بالجمود والظلام لا تجتهدي أن تغيري هذه الحالة بقوتك بل ارتمي أمام السيد مؤمنة بمحبته وقيمة دمه لقبولك لدى الله، وعظمة شخصه كالكاهن العظيم الذي يترفق بالجهّال والضعفاء وهو كفيل بما بقي.

فذهبت من عنده، وبعد أيام أخبرته بأن نصيحته أتت بالثمر المرجو وأن الإيمان بمحبة وعظمة شخص المخلص هو العلاج الشافي لجمود القلب وظلامه.

يا أخي العزيز: إن كنت تريد أن تخلص من حالة الجمود الروحي، إن كنت تريد أن تخلص من حالة الصلاة الباردة، الهزيلة، الضئيلة، فلا تستطيع ذلك بناموس موسى، بل بنعمة ذلك الذي أحبك فضلاً، ويحبك فضلاً، وسيحبك فضلاً. إن خلاص الله هبة مجانية، للمؤمن العاثر كما للخاطئ الفاجر "لا تضطرب قلوبكم ... آمنوا بي".

لا يضطرب قلبك، جزعاً على حالتك، أو يأساً من شفائك واستعادة روحانيتك ... آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح، الصديق القديم، فتخلص من هذه الحالة، وثق أنه قادر أن يخلِّص إلى التمام ( عب 7: 25 ). وأنه لأجلك "حي في كل حين" وأنه "واقف على الباب يقرع"، فادخل مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلِ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، ولا تنسَ أن تأخذ معك الكتاب المقدس لأن منه سيكلمك الله. اقرأ بعض أعداد منه حسب ترتيب قراءتك اليومية، مؤكداً أن الله يتكلم إليك منه. طبّقه على حياتك ثم أجب الرب، أو أعطِهِ جواباً عن نفسك، عن حاجتك، عن ضروراتك، مُسلماً له كل شيء، وليكن طلبك مُحدداً واضحاً، مقدماً الشكر للسيد لأنه سمعك واستجاب لك.

منقول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسى أستاذى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا ابو تربو 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا
 جميل وراائع جداا
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------

